# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  64yr first time doing HRT

## Garpo54

I am doing my own thing here with my own labs and getting my my private gear.
I do have past experience with bodybuilding and about three years of cycles using gear.
I plan to go with 200mg every two. weeks with alternating 50mg of testosterone C and testosterone E once a week. 
I still exercise and stay active but do not lift like I used to but I would like to get back to gaining some strength and muscle

----------


## Couchlockd

> I am doing my own thing here with my own labs and getting my my private gear.
> I do have past experience with bodybuilding and about three years of cycles using gear.
> I plan to go with 200mg every two. weeks with alternating 50mg of testosterone C and testosterone E once a week. 
> I still exercise and stay active but do not lift like I used to but I would like to get back to gaining some strength and muscle


Sounds all good.

You really don't need to source gear on the black market at your age. Any doctor and appropriate reading blood work should get you a script.

Regarding the alternate between C and E, the difference in half lives is only a day.

You'd have slightly better levels picking one or the other.

----------


## Windex

> I am doing my own thing here with my own labs and getting my my private gear.
> I do have past experience with bodybuilding and about three years of cycles using gear.
> I plan to go with 200mg every two. weeks with alternating 50mg of testosterone C and testosterone E once a week. 
> I still exercise and stay active but do not lift like I used to but I would like to get back to gaining some strength and muscle


Can't link on mobile but the thread on how to find a doctor at the top of this subsection will help. Partner with TRT here are some other additions you may want to consider :

- HCG (typically 250-500IU twice per week)
- DHEA (25-50mg per day)
- Vitamin D3 (a good baseline is 35IU per lb of body weight, rounded up to the nearest thousandth IU)

Some communities / cities also have a needle exchange program. This allows you to get free :

- sharps container
- needles
- syringes 
- alcohol wipes

----------


## Garpo54

Doctors in my area want $200 per visit and my VA doc can't write script for testosterone so I am on my own.

----------


## Old Duffer

There are 'mens clinic's online that can set you up for roughly $200/mo

With that said, I do my own thing

If in the states, you can connect with a clinic online completely across the country. It's all done over the phone & computer

----------


## Garpo54

I hear you brother but why spend the extra money when I can do all my own research here on the internet and get my own labs done free through the VA. I only have to reestablish a group reliable source for my gear which might take a couple small hit and miss tests but I have been through that before.
Thanks for all the great advice

----------


## Couchlockd

> I hear you brother but why spend the extra money when I can do all my own research here on the internet and get my own labs done free through the VA. I only have to reestablish a group reliable source for my gear which might take a couple small hit and miss tests but I have been through that before.
> Thanks for all the great advice


What happens if you need to travel, or bring your gear with you somewhere? 

You'll be charged with a felony.

At least get a script on paper, after the first one, just use underground labs test and save the script if you need to travel with it.

What the VA going to say when your numbers are all over the place while you dial in your dose?

All thing to consider

----------


## Windex

> I hear you brother but why spend the extra money when I can do all my own research here on the internet and get my own labs done free through the VA. I only have to reestablish a group reliable source for my gear which might take a couple small hit and miss tests but I have been through that before.
> Thanks for all the great advice


With your age you shouldn't need more than consultation / "first visit" to get a script. That will make everything legit. It also removes the hassle of finding a source, not getting burned/scammed, fake gear, etc.

There may even be programs in place to have some of the cost subsidized.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

A VA PCP can't write a script for TRT but a VA urologist can. I know because I get Test from the VA. Complain to your PCP about something that sounds like a prostate problem so he'll send you to a urologist. My PCP -- who is Indian -- is scared to touch me, much less stick his finger up my ass, so anything prostate related and _badabing_, straight to the urologist. Then when you get to the urologist, complain about symptoms of Low T. He'll send you for labs and if your numbers are low, he'll probably prescribe TRT. Even if it isn't enough, you at least get some Test at a VA-subsidized cost.

However, then your future bloodwork becomes a problem when you go back to see your PCP because he's going to have your Test number checked just to see how effective the TRT is. I stop taking UGL Test a month before a visit to my VA PCP and stop taking hCG two weeks before, both because my Hct levels are too high for their liking and because they'd cut back on what little TRT they give me if they knew what my "walking around" Test number was.

----------


## Garpo54

I will give it a try with my next visit to the VA which is in May and I will see what happens but every attempt I have made with the VA in the past four years has proved worthless.
As far as traveling I would just pre load up as insulin . I don't look like a juicer at 64yrs and if I got hit with a felony at this point in my life for increasing my testosterone levels then most old guesser judges would probably sympathize with me. Lol

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Have you seen bloodwork that shows your Test is low? Because if it is, there's no damn excuse for the VA not sending you to a urologist for a consult. All vets have a designated "advocate" at the VA who you can contact if you think you're not getting your due. I had a dispute with a VA pharmacist a while back and I mentioned to my urologist (who I'd hit it off with) that I was going to contact my advocate about the problem. The urologist said the advocates are useless and suggested that I jump the chain of command and go straight to the facility manager. Which I did, I plead my case (by email) directly to the king dogshit of my VA campus. And she straightened out my problem.

So if you know you have Low T and they won't give you treatment for it, go straight to the top of your VA hospital and complain.

----------


## Garpo54

What kind of script are you getting? Be good to know so when I go to war with mine because they have already told me no and that my pecker was low but so are most 60yr old men and I should be happy that it still works at all.

----------


## Windex

> What kind of script are you getting? Be good to know so when I go to war with mine because they have already told me no and that my pecker was low but so are most 60yr old men and I should be happy that it still works at all.


If you use an online clinic you can get a script without leaving your home

----------


## Garpo54

Where do I find an online clinic? 
I am pretty sure I can get my labs done at the VA but they are really difficult to get any kind of testosterone scripts

----------


## Gedinquine

Hi, I am also trying for my first. I am a couple days behind you at 8 dpo today. How are you doing with the wait so far? Have you decided when you might test, or are you waiting for AF to be due? Anyway, baby dust to you

----------

